# Maltese Mixes in local shelter



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

My co-worker and I donate our newspapers for our office to our local city animal shelter. We then go look at the dogs in there. There is two maltese mixes that are 2 years old. They look like maybe brother/sister. They look like poodle mixes. They have a malt face. When they barked at me they sounded like my babies. I left the shelter in tears. I know I can't save them all, but **** I sure wish I was rich and lived in the country:smcry:


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

Awww Fran.. which shelter was this?


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

At the Olathe Animal Shelter. I should not be allowed in places like that.:smcry:


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

I only live 4 hours away. I looked up the shelter, but it doesn't have the dogs on the website..


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I searched for their website and petharbor.com, and I looked at their listings for adoptable as well as "found" dogs. There were dogs that had been there longer. So I'm hopeful that they got reclaimed, adopted or rescued.


----------

